# The price can't be beat!



## oriecat (Apr 3, 2005)

Well Matt could beat it, he gets all his stuff for free... 

I was perusing ebay last night for cheap deals about to expire, and there it was, a cute little camera at 99 cents and no bids with 3 hours to go.  It's all mine now.  Ansco Cadet Reflex.  99 cents! :mrgreen:  Ain't it cute? 

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=7503832751&rd=1&sspagename=STRK:MEWN:IT&rd=1


----------



## havoc (Apr 3, 2005)

Its too cute Orie


----------



## hobbes28 (Apr 3, 2005)

Mindy, we could never go to an antique store together.  

It's a neat looking little camera.  I'm guessing we'll see some pictures you took with it in 16 days???


----------



## oriecat (Apr 3, 2005)

Well it has to get here first..  and it takes 127 film, so I need to get some of that.  I don't think 120 is compatible...

This makes camera #12!  Guess I better get unlucky #13 out of the way, huh?


----------



## terri (Apr 3, 2005)

I agree with Hobbes.....I stay away from places where I think I'll need a wheelbarrow to get back to the car.     

He is VERY cute....love that old flash, I have a couple funky old cams like that for the display case.    :heart:  

The price sure can't be beat.  Can't wait to see what the little guy will do, after some TLC!


----------



## ferny (Apr 3, 2005)

Sorry to say this about your new child Mindy but... EEK! I thought my Z10 was ugly! :mrgreen:

Still, it's what on the inside that counts isn't it? Hope you enjoy using it. Damn that's cheap!


----------



## oriecat (Apr 3, 2005)

It's cute!! :x  Oh what do you know?!


----------



## ferny (Apr 3, 2005)

Uh oh, someone's grumpy. Been awake all night or something?  :mrgreen:


----------



## oriecat (Apr 3, 2005)

Someone kept talking to me and wouldn't let me go to sleep


----------



## ferny (Apr 3, 2005)

:shock: That's one lucky person. Send him or her my congratulations. :mrgreen:

*tries to bring thread back on-topic*

I may feel dumb for asking this but... what's 127 film? I _think_ it sounds familiar but I'm not sure.


----------



## Mitica100 (Apr 3, 2005)

oriecat said:
			
		

> Well it has to get here first.. and it takes 127 film, so I need to get some of that. I don't think 120 is compatible...
> 
> This makes camera #12! Guess I better get unlucky #13 out of the way, huh?


 
Hey, congrats on the new baby!  Here's some info on 127 film:

http://www.frugalphotographer.com/cat127.htm


----------



## oriecat (Apr 3, 2005)

Thanks Mitica!  I saw that page last night too.  Spendy stuff. :|  They have it at J&C also for a little less, so I think I will try that, but that is good info on that page.  So I guess the 127 is not as wide as 120, am I understanding that right?  And the frames will be 4x4 instead of 6x6?  Very cool that they still fit in 35mm slide mounts!  If the camera works good, I may have to try that out.   Get some good big slides to go in the printer.


----------



## ferny (Apr 3, 2005)

Thanks Mitica. :thumbup:


----------

